# Furry Society VS Your Fursona



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

Anyone else ever thought of the bizarre and incredibly specific accommodations a 100% anthro world would need to best suit all of its inhabitants? I mean, animals have such _insane_ biological disparities compared to humans. Some media (like Zootopia) simplifies the matter by limiting their world to mammals only, but Beastars included a lot of interesting subtleties like avians needing flying licenses

I guess the point of this thread would be:

*What species-specific accommodation would your fursona need to get around, or what might they need to be careful of considering other species/their surroundings? What might others find odd about your fursona's species?
*
In my fursona's case, being a lace monitor (an arboreal species), he'd definitely prefer living in places that are higher up---maybe the top floor of a multi-level apartment. The cost of heating would also be... _less than ideal _in colder weather and he'd always have to have some portable heating pack on his person (plus, reptiles don't shiver to warm their bodies, so he'd be _real_ tired if he even goes outside at all)

And do you think reptiles get passes from being considered rude when they stick their tongues out at people? It _does _help them smell, after all---or would that imply the other person smells???


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Anyone else ever thought of the bizarre and incredibly specific accommodations a 100% anthro world would need to best suit all of its inhabitants? I mean, animals have such _insane_ biological disparities compared to humans. Some media (like Zootopia) simplifies the matter by limiting their world to mammals only, but Beastars included a lot of interesting subtleties like avians needing flying licenses
> 
> I guess the point of this thread would be:
> 
> ...


I literally ALWAYS think about things like this and was about to make a thread. You beat me to it 
Being a bun, he would need lots of veggies. 
Also, flying licenses for birds is dumb and speciesist.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Also, flying licenses for birds is dumb and speciesist.



 I always did find it kinda odd. I guess they don't teach their kids to fly as soon as real birds tend to?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I always did find it kinda odd. I guess they don't teach their kids to fly as soon as real birds tend to?


Not allowing a bird to fly is highly dumb and I will be joining the birds as an ally at the march for bird rights tomorrow.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2020)

They would have to actively decide on what races are considered inferior in order to justify eating meat. :c


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Not allowing a bird to fly is highly dumb and I will be joining the birds as an ally at the march for bird rights tomorrow.


 
*Bird flights matter*


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> They would have to actively decide on what races are considered inferior in order to justify eating meat. :c


They can eat skunks, I don't mind. We can genetically engineer them to have no stink. Perfect! Anyways, I have to prepare my bird fursuit costume for the march fly.



Punk_M0nitor said:


> *Bird flights matter*


Omg yusss!!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> They can eat skunks, I don't mind. We can genetically engineer them to have no stink. Perfect! Anyways, I have to prepare my bird fursuit costume for the march fly.
> 
> 
> Omg yusss!!!!



As long as they land somewhere to relieve themselves, I don't care where they fly. XD


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> As long as they land somewhere to relieve themselves, I don't care where they fly. XD


Yes. Anti Bird Flighters say that birds would poop everywhere. First of all, that is really rude and offensive, and second of all, they could already do that under the current system. No bird would stoop so low as to poop in mid air.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes. Anti Bird Flighters say that birds would poop everywhere. First of all, that is really rude and offensive, and second of all, they could already do that under the current system. No bird would stoop so low as to poop in mid air.


Hmmm.... at that point you might want to consider licensing them. What if they become intoxicated and smash into some apartment window? <8[


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Hmmm.... at that point you might want to consider licensing them. What if they become intoxicated and smash into some apartment window? <8[


Well, that would accomplish nothing. They already HAVE to have a license. BIRD FLIGHTS MATTER.
(I don't remember the flying license in Zootopia. I do know it was in Beastars. I think.)


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well, that would accomplish nothing. They already HAVE to have a license. BIRD FLIGHTS MATTER.
> (I don't remember the flying license in Zootopia. I do know it was in Beastars. I think.)


^^ It was only in Beastars! Zootopia did not have avian characters, sadly. Only mammals


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> ^^ It was only in Beastars! Zootopia did not have avian characters, sadly. Only mammals


Very speciest again. BIRD FLIGHTS MATTER.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 23, 2020)

If carnivores and herbivores are on the same civilization...

1)
I expect there to be rank/class systems. This way, the carnivores can just go hunt/keep those low class 'meats', and herbivores won't need to worry about fellow carnivores harming them.

The hunting against same or higher classes shall be set illegal by law, preferably multiple laws. And again, since the meat supply comes from low classes, the carnivores won't have to worry too much of their supplies.

I guess the omnivores have the least worries in terms of food.

2)
Or, the setups around the evolution from ferals to furries may include becoming omnivorous. (Specifics may vary) This way, the above complications aren't likely too necessary.

3)
Or, we can have a whole new era ferals, unlike furries. They may have clearly similar traits of the same ancestors, or they can have evolved far much that it doesn't feel like sharing the same ancestors as furries, etc. Anyways, should there be another ferals serving as ferals now, furry civilizations won't have to hunt for or fend off each other.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm thinking of developing a vampire bat fursona. As Stray Cat Terry mentioned above, it's complicated enough with carnivores and herbivores. But what about *hemovores* (animals that only drink blood)? Obviously such a fur could not go around sampling everyone's blood. If a furry society actually existed, I think there would almost certainly be a stigma toward vampire furs in general. A key aspect of society could be a specific type of "blood bank" system designed to assist those with such needs. However, I imagine such a system would be difficult to maintain, especially with how much blood hospitals use.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Anyone else ever thought of the bizarre and incredibly specific accommodations a 100% anthro world would need to best suit all of its inhabitants? I mean, animals have such _insane_ biological disparities compared to humans. Some media (like Zootopia) simplifies the matter by limiting their world to mammals only, but Beastars included a lot of interesting subtleties like avians needing flying licenses
> 
> I guess the point of this thread would be:
> 
> ...


My fursona is a red fox, so I doubt he'd need much accommodation, lol.
Red foxies are so versatile, we're invading cities now! >:3


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> My fursona is a red fox, so I doubt he'd need much accommodation, lol.
> Red foxies are so versatile, we're invading cities now! >:3


I'm in the same park as you, as I'm a cross fox which is melanistic colour variant of the red fox.


----------



## Mambi (Jun 23, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Anyone else ever thought of the bizarre and incredibly specific accommodations a 100% anthro world would need to best suit all of its inhabitants? I mean, animals have such _insane_ biological disparities compared to humans. Some media (like Zootopia) simplifies the matter by limiting their world to mammals only, but Beastars included a lot of interesting subtleties like avians needing flying licenses
> 
> I guess the point of this thread would be:
> 
> ...



I think *I'd *be fine almost anywhere...as a large cat I can make it in *our *world just fine and am very adaptable to most other environments naturally. But I *love *the idea you raised! For more examples, let's break our brains:

Are skunks allowed on public transportation without a warning? 
What is everyone eating at restaurants?
Is drinking milk publicly considered sexual harassment?
Is a hairless animal indecent or welcomed? (to me, all are welcome nude or no!)
Do nocturnal animals co-exist peacefully, or within their own world so to speak? Otherwise *nobody's *getting any sleep! Too noisy!
Are some jobs considered class extortion/discrimination if you *only *hire animals with natural talents for the job? (like only _beaver _lumberjacks, _dolphin _or _shark _coast guard, _elephants _for construction jobs, etc...)
What the hell does the *jail *look like, seeing the wide range of creatures it would have to accommodate? Each cell must be adaptable or it's cruelty or deadly and they'd need hundreds!!!


----------



## Rayd (Jun 23, 2020)

every time this is brought up, i just think about how realistically terrible a world like zootopia would be. even though it's fantasy, it's still interesting to think about it.

mass production of pretty much everything would be almost entirely impossible because instead of making clothes, food (and their portions), housing, furniture, vehicles, tools, electronics, etc. for 1 species, you would have to accommodate for hundreds of thousands of species of different sizes, shapes, etc. - the entire world would be made up of factories, farms, and very specific stores and housing districts to make up for this problem, posing massive pollution and economy issues.

not to mention the safety concerns of public activities and structures due to the size of certain species. imagine a mouse or a squirrel hurting themselves climbing a flight of stairs far too big for them, or getting trampled in a crowd. imagine building an elevator and having to keep in mind the potential weight of users, thus having to expend more materials to make said elevator have a ridiculous weight capacity. public seating, transportation, recreational activities and really any public business would also be impossible to make inclusive. relatability of products and media (TV, social media, etc.) would be much lower.

how would carnivores even survive in such a society?

crime and imprisonment would also be a huge issue. police forces would have to be retrained to know how to deal with criminals of a species much smaller or larger than them, and would have to be given different equipment to handle them. (including tasers, as surely a normal taser would be fatal to much smaller species). criminals of a large species could commit atrocities much easier, criminals of a small species can stay in hiding much easier. pretty much every carnivore/omnivore have sharp weapons attached to their hands/mouths. the numbers of prisons to accommodate for every species would also be insane. we already have a problem with prisoner population.

don't get me started on politics, racism and discrimination. we already have huge continuous problems with those things as one species, i'd hate to imagine it with thousands. especially since we'd have the divide of carnivores and herbivores, and the divide of everything i mentioned above. it would be incredibly easy to feel disregarded or oppressed as a species in a world like this, which would lead into their own problems.

and those are just a few of the problems i can think of off the top of my head. i'm sure there's dozens if not thousands of issues that each would make the entire civilization collapse on itself.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

As a writer (amateur one, anyways), I depict my 100% anthro worlds much like our own. The only difference being...everything is vegan, for lack of a better term. No meat, it's all artificially made...but still tastes and feels the same as real meat.

I also think that if animals were anthro...they wouldn't have to worry about special requirements such as reptiles needing to stay toasty all the time. I suppose the 'anthro' part of it implies that animals have become like humans, able to tolerate most conditions fairly OK. I tend to think anthros have evolved to be well-rounded and have changed their diet to accommodate for the food, climate and all the rest.

Plus...you could say Star Wars has the same problem, yet most species or aliens can easily survive on different planets. Heck, it seems humans are the only ones who need any life support systems...just look at the Stormtrooper's helmets, which have filters.

I think that you can mostly ignore the problems it might present, though I do acknowledge there'll always be some that aren't easy to get around.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 23, 2020)

Unfortunately us dragons would probably be seen as dangerous and bad tempered. We would probably be prohibited from breathing fire even in self defense. It would also be hard to get a tailor that can modify clothing to fit our wings and tails.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Being a fox, real life foxes do actually have scent glands (sort of like skunks) near their butt that make them have a very unpleasant and pungent scent. So, first thing I would need is a medical professional, so I don end up making everywhere I walk into smell like a crypt.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Being a fox, real life foxes do actually have glands near their butt that make them have a very unpleasant and pungent scent. So, first thing I would need is a medical professional, so I don end up making everywhere I walk into smell like a crypt.


Ironically, I'd put skunks on that case. They know about pungent smells...and probably know about masking them.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Ironically, I'd put skunks on that case. They know about pungent smells...and probably know about masking them.


I cannot admit I am like them! How unfoxlike.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Mambi said:


> I think *I'd *be fine almost anywhere...as a large cat I can make it in *our *world just fine and am very adaptable to most other environments naturally. But I *love *the idea you raised! For more examples, let's break our brains:
> 
> Are skunks allowed on public transportation without a warning?
> What is everyone eating at restaurants?
> ...


Hmmm..... let me try to answer some of these questions.

1. In real life, there are procedures to remove the glands from a skunk. Maybe it would be sort of a norm/tradition (for skunks of course) to remove the glands from a skunk at a young age, much like the real-life practice of circumcision. 

2. It could depend. I would assume anthros could eat a wider range of foods (for example, pandas wouldn't have to eat bamboo, and maybe some carnivores could eat some veggies in addition to what they eat). Maybe it could be like a "make your own meal" or buffet type thing where you can choose a meal and say what you want in it.

3. I don't think it would be sexual harassment, considering the ALMOST ALL mammals produce milk so if you were a female anthro maybe acceptable? Other than that, In beastars they say that the cows and chickens can give what they produce up if they want to, seeing as chickens constantly produce eggs and such.

4. Hairless animals would not be considered indecent. (Are they wearing clothes?). Maybe they would be treated worse/discriminated because they don't meet the "standards" of society. Much like how many people see hairless animals today as ugly.

5. Here is a fun fact: 70% of all mammals are nocturnal! Only 20% are diurnal (like us), and the rest is other. (Staying awake at dusk/dawn, always up, etc.).  So at least for mammals, it would be the other way around lol. Maybe there would be certain areas in towns for nocturnals and some for diurnals, somewhat away from the city center. Or maybe they just put soundproofing in their walls

6. I think animals that would "fit" the job would be unfairly given a small advantage when applying for that job, but I don't think a job can be entirely one animal. I don't think EVERY beaver wants to be a lumberjack, EVERY dolphin wants to be on the coast guard, or EVERY elephant wants to be on a construction job. Yes, certain animals are good at certain jobs by nature, but since they have a personality, I think they would choose which job they wanted/got a degree for/easiest/most fun/etc. much like us. Unless this was a communist society or whatever in which case, every beaver would be a lumberjack by force or something I guess lol.

7. Jail would probably have maybe three sizes of cell, one for large animals (elephants, whales I assume, giraffes, etc.) one for normal-sized animals (the standard wolves, foxes, etc.) and one for smaller animals (rodents and so on). There. Maybe they have ways to adjust the size of things like toilets and sinks and beds but other than that, they wouldn't be too accommodating, other wise it would be a hotel not a jail cell lol.

I DID IT!!! It took quite a while lol!


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> how would carnivores even survive in such a society?


Zootopia didn't touch on this topic, but Beastars solved the problem by making all foods vegetarian (substituting meat with high-protein vegetarian alternatives resembling meat, including soy,  or seafood options, since I don't think any of the characters were sea animals or bugs)---and even then there were societal divides caused by what they called _devourings_, as well as a black market that distributed either ethically or non-ethically sourced meat products. The ethically sourced meat came from hospitals (animals who were already dead). Non-ethically sourced meat came from... well... anywhere from covertly breeding livestock to herbivores selling their own limbs. Even among carnivores the black market remains an ethical dilemma.

So, surely, there would be supplements and alternatives to meat, but there is definitely no clear-cut answer and carnivorous animals are still carnivorous animals. I suppose some of it depends on which animals are anthropomorphic and which aren't, and what means are available to substitute or fulfill those needs


----------



## redhusky (Jun 23, 2020)

There'd need to be a VERY flexible marriage system and/or some sort of specie specific rule set for child support since what we would consider to be polygamy and single parent house holds are the norm for some animals. Like horses/sheep/lions/etc having one male getting the majority of the females. Some big cats only mating and the mother having the take care of the cubs alone. And some reptiles laying eggs and/or giving birth and almost immediately leaving the kids on their own.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 23, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> *Bird flights matter*


ALL FLIGHTS MATTER!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jun 23, 2020)

In the universe that my fursona and my other characters inhabit, food is a little bit weird. In a setting where characters are anthropomorphic, I decided to make actual animals as alien as possible while still resembling the animals they're based off of. For example, in my comic, cattle are still quadrupedal and look close enough to cattle but have black skin with a white, bony exoskeleton along with extra body parts like eyes or organs or limbs or even tendrils. And that sort of applies to all true animals. So that the carnivores still get to eat "meat" without eating their fellow anthros. 

In a short story outside of the main plot, there is an explanation as to why things work like this.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

redhusky said:


> There'd need to be a VERY flexible marriage system and/or some sort of specie specific rule set for child support since what we would consider to be polygamy and single parent house holds are the norm for some animals. Like horses/sheep/lions/etc having one male getting the majority of the females. Some big cats only mating and the mother having the take care of the cubs alone. And some reptiles laying eggs and/or giving birth and almost immediately leaving the kids on their own.


 
That's actually a very interesting point! Endangered species should also be considered, since some species die off faster than they can reproduce or adapted too slowly to a changing environment. Would there be counseling and protection programs for endangered species families?

For the 'polygamy' situation, I propose a flexible marriage system divided into sections run by members of specific species. That way, they are receiving advice and a legally valid marriage from those who know their species' family system better than anyone else. The only problem therein is that smaller species might have more trouble getting married because marriage resources would be harder to come by


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 23, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> In the universe that my fursona and my other characters inhabit, food is a little bit weird. In a setting where characters are anthropomorphic, I decided to make actual animals as alien as possible while still resembling the animals they're based off of. For example, in my comic, cattle are still quadrupedal and look close enough to cattle but have black skin with a white, bony exoskeleton along with extra body parts like eyes or organs or limbs or even tendrils. And that sort of applies to all true animals. So that the carnivores still get to eat "meat" without eating their fellow anthros.
> 
> In a short story outside of the main plot, there is an explanation as to why things work like this.



I'm intrigued o.o
This is also a pretty nice take on the 'some animals are anthro, some aren't' perspective. Gotta admit, it's pretty odd to see a world full of anthro mammals but the other animals are just... normal animals. Where did evolution go wrong there?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Using animal waste as manure would have a completely different meaning


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 23, 2020)

I always thought that when it comes to carnivores in a furry world, that the solution would be that regular animals exist alongside anthro animals.
Imagine comparing a human to a monkey, that'd be similar to comparing an anthro dog person to a regular dog, I'd think they're different enough that it wouldn't be odd for carnivorous furries to eat meat of animals.

But for my sona in this hypothetical world, being a chameleon + gecko + snake, I'd definitely need to live in a warmer place, and would mostly eat meat. My only way to smell is with my tongue, so people would have to get used to me sticking my tongue out all the time, lol.
As for things specific to my sona in general, my rather short height would probably mean I'd have to be stuck with a lot of clothes meant for kids, and my ability to change color (due to my chameleon side) might be confusing to some who don't realize I'm part chameleon.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Poll: Humans in an anthro world, yay or nay?


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jun 24, 2020)

For me, it really depends on how the world/universe works. Dysmal's Shitopia  Zootopia is a prime example of how NOT to write a fully anthromorphic world because on one hand, it wants to have the zany "funny animal" vibes, but it also wants to have a "very serious world-building" moment going on. You should never try to follow the model of the Mouse, ever.

I'm not bugged if you have regular animals and anthros in the same place; after all, we still have many of our primate cousins around, and some people have found them to be rather delicious (not me personally, but eating monkey is a real thing). Likewise, an athromorphic dog walking a feral dog is only jarring because again, that blasted House of Mouse did a shit job of designing regular animals differently from the more anthromorphized ones. Then again, many studios back in the Golden Age of animation were more focused on gags and comedy than serious world building and didn't care what the end result was so long as it was funny, dammit! Even the bullfights had to be funny!

Of course, my solution is often to limit the kinds of animals that have are anthromorphic in order to balance things out. In all anthro/funny animal world, I do not use domesticated animals (no pets or livestock animals), fantasy creatures (no dragons), and do not use invertebrates as anthro characters.  Likewise, the only aquatic creatures that I use are sharks, whales, and dolphins, and most other animals are often ones with a strong symbolic meaning (like lions), have strong social systems already (like hyenas or gazelles), high intelligence (like primates and parrots), or high adaptability (like bears). Of course, these are the stiffing rules for a pure all anthro animal world.

In something more like a fantasy setting or with humans involved, the list of animals I'd use for anthro/monster races/species is even smaller and often more of a combination of species or ideas. For my fantasy setting I'm trying to build up, given that it avoids using any of the stock fantasy races (orcs, trolls, elves, etc.), the only animals I'm using for anthros are gazelles/antelope, pandas, a reptilian race mostly inspired by snakes, pigs (because they're like orcs I suppose), some cat-like people, corvids, and monkeys (because this fantasy setting is pretty much inspired by mid-Asia, northern Africa, and Mesoamerican stuff). 

After all in World of Warcraft, you can:
Be a minotaur who eats beef and skins cattle.
Be a panda who hunts bears, tames bears, rides bears, eats bear meat, and skins bears.
Be a werewolf who hunts wolves (and other werewolves), tame wolves, ride wolves, eat wolf meat, and skins wolves.
Be a fenec fox who hunts foxes, skins foxes, tames foxes, and even can ride a fox or two (there's not a lot of fox mounts).

So really, it just depends on limits you set for yourself and world.

And don't get me started on things like non-mammalian mammaries or non-mammalian hair... Especially if you're dealing with a fantasy or very cartoony setting. After all, most mammals are colorblind, lack vocal chords, don't have the milk bags be as big as humans have them, have very short life spans, and tend to be very drab colored.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Imagine being a doctor. You would have to know the anatomy of many different species as well as species-specific diseases and such. It would be impossible to research new drugs as they could have a differing effect on different species. Imagine having to know a standard dose of medicine for a elephant vs a wolf vs a mouse.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> That's actually a very interesting point! Endangered species should also be considered, since some species die off faster than they can reproduce or adapted too slowly to a changing environment. Would there be counseling and protection programs for endangered species families?
> 
> For the 'polygamy' situation, I propose a flexible marriage system divided into sections run by members of specific species. That way, they are receiving advice and a legally valid marriage from those who know their species' family system better than anyone else. The only problem therein is that smaller species might have more trouble getting married because marriage resources would be harder to come by


I actually do have complex marriage systems set up for each type that I previously mentioned. For example, "Alpha" types, where there is only one male for a bunch of females. Note, that there is a bunch of subsets and this is mostly in the case of canines that I'm about to describe below. Also note, it's not specie specific but mostly depending on where you live that a marriage system is accepted unless you are an immigrant that you move and were already married "a different way". Otherwise, you'd be socially expected to do so as well. 

In my universe the "General Canine Alpha Type" of marriage (GCAT), polygamy is allowed but legally what normally happens is the male would get "his Alpha" first and that would be what we considered "the wife". And what normally happens in the wild, the other females would vet whether or not other females come into the pack/pride and so too would any other female wanting to join "the pack/pride/herd/etc". In this case the "Alpha" would get the final say if it's ok for another female to join provided she is willing to do "x,y, and z" for the pack/family and accept her place in the hierarchy and if she doesn't do what she supposed to she can get booted, "get divorced", from the pack. Aside from that, she'd be what we considered "common law married" by our standards. Other females that are less formally allowed to join temporarily, or be "attached", would referred to as a "girlfriend" and would be more akin to a "camp follower". They are either just hanging around for economic/social reasons for the time being or trying to get in good standing with the others until she can convince the Alpha to let her in. For context, the "first wife" is always referred to as his "Alpha"and the others are referred to as his "wife". So if he was talking to someone and he mentioned "his wife" you'd assume he was talking about another one of his wives and not his "Alpha". And mentioning his "girlfriend", you'd assume it was one of his "camp followers" or "attached". 

The average length of time a "girlfriend" would stick around would be about 1  - 6 months tops and would bounce around household unless they chose to live alone. But if they want children it would be expected to join a household. And in order to be a good prospect to be let in they would specialize in something, like cooking, cleaning, steady employment, etc. 

So it's goes:
Wife = Alpha 
Other wife(s) = Beta 
Girlfriend(s) = Omega 

A typical family size would be  1 Alpha male, 1 Alpha female, 1 - 2 wife(s), and 2 -4 girlfriends (always fluctuating). 

As far as the reasoning of why they do it this way, it's a form of "it takes a village" and every one is expected to pitch in in some way. From house keeping, bringing in income, child care, etc. As far as who runs the domestic household, it's expected that the Alpha female would do so and the Alpha male would lead the main "bread winning efforts". 

Only his children by the Alpha would be his "legitimate" children and can inherit anything legally but he's still legally required for him to support any children from the other "wives". It's also not considered infidelity if he sleeps with any of the girlfriends while the are "attached" to the household but after they leave then it is. As for as sex between the females, it's a given since there's only one male in the picture between them all and no other males are allowed to touch any of them. They are HIS wives after all. It would be as a big of a no-no as in a monogamous relationship. And as far as bringing other women into the pack, the Alpha female would be the one to do so since the domestic household is her domain. 

There is more to this but I don't want to write a novel, I actually do have system for all the types since this is indeed fascinating. And note that this is _General_ Canine Alpha Type, so depending on where you live this is the baseline type of marriage system for canines. And as far a monogamy, it would be practiced until you found a home to settled down in then you'd start a household. 


Also, another thing in an anthro universe to consider is slavery and prostitution since both of those thing are practice in the animal kingdom IRL.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I actually do have complex marriage systems set up for each type that I previously mentioned. For example, "Alpha" types, where there is only one male for a bunch of females. Note, that there is a bunch of subsets and this is mostly in the case of canines that I'm about to describe below. Also note, it's not specie specific but mostly depending on where you live that a marriage system is accepted unless you are an immigrant that you move and were already married "a different way". Otherwise, you'd be socially expected to do so as well.
> 
> In my universe the "General Canine Alpha Type" of marriage (GCAT), polygamy is allowed but legally what normally happens is the male would get "his Alpha" first and that would be what we considered "the wife". And what normally happens in the wild, the other females would vet whether or not other females come into the pack/pride and so too would any other female wanting to join "the pack/pride/herd/etc". In this case the "Alpha" would get the final say if it's ok for another female to join provided she is willing to do "x,y, and z" for the pack/family and accept her place in the hierarchy and if she doesn't do what she supposed to she can get booted, "get divorced", from the pack. Aside from that, she'd be what we considered "common law married" by our standards. Other females that are less formally allowed to join temporarily, or be "attached", would referred to as a "girlfriend" and would be more akin to a "camp follower". They are either just hanging around for economic/social reasons for the time being or trying to get in good standing with the others until she can convince the Alpha to let her in. For context, the "first wife" is always referred to as his "Alpha"and the others are referred to as his "wife". So if he was talking to someone and he mentioned "his wife" you'd assume he was talking about another one of his wives and not his "Alpha". And mentioning his "girlfriend", you'd assume it was one of his "camp followers" or "attached".
> 
> ...


Jesus this is complicated lol, it is neat, but too much for my small bun brain to comprehend.  Imagine being a lawyer in family court or whatever and having to memorize the exact set of laws for every single species.  

I have some questions for you and your great system (I am truly amazed that you can write all this lol)!
What about buns/lagomorphs? I am interested!
Also, what about gay marriage? Homosexuality exists in nature, and having to always follow a set family structure would be irritating to some.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Jesus this is complicated lol, it is neat, but too much for my small bun brain to comprehend.  Imagine being a lawyer in family court or whatever and having to memorize the exact set of laws for every single species.
> 
> I have some questions for you and your great system (I am truly amazed that you can write all this lol)!
> What about buns/lagomorphs? I am interested!
> Also, what about gay marriage? Homosexuality exists in nature, and having to always follow a set family structure would be irritating to some.



I actually do have several systems for buns since buns live in different ways. I'll get back to you that one since I don't have time atm. I WILL get back to you though! 

And they don't have a problem with homosexuality, in general,  but they are aren't down with gay marriage. They take a more "conservative" approach to marriage as it's for building communities and raising children. One thing they do, as we do IRL with animals, is "pedigree breed". So they would marry someone for the sole purpose having children being "purebred". So someone in the GCAT system would get a wife to make sure that some of their children are "purebred" and thus be more marriageable. You see the correlation in IRL, yes? It's something that upper class twits mostly do too much but every does it to some extent. 

Also, a good article on gay animals. Homosexual behavior in animals - Wikipedia

Plus, just for you! Gay Giraffes: The Anime!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I actually do have several systems for buns since buns live in different ways. I'll get back to you that one since I don't have time atm. I WILL get back to you though!
> 
> And they don't have a problem with homosexuality, in general,  but they are aren't down with gay marriage. They take a more "conservative" approach to marriage as it's for building communities and raising children. One thing they do, as we do IRL with animals, is "pedigree breed". So they would marry someone for the sole purpose having children being "purebred". So someone in the GCAT system would get a wife to make sure that some of their children are "purebred" and thus be more marriageable. You see the correlation in IRL, yes? It's something that upper class twits mostly do too much but every does it to some extent.
> 
> ...


Lol I read that Wikipedia article already ^^

What anime is that? Seems extremely gay !
Also, poor lighter-colored giraffe. He was used and then dumped D:

Also2, bad, bad society! Gay marriage is perfectly okay! I guess I have another march to attend.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 24, 2020)

*What species-specific accommodation would your fursona need to get around, or what might they need to be careful of considering other species/their surroundings? What might others find odd about your fursona's species?*

Hmm, for the critter here, very little.  Though I can't imagine a heavily feathered bird would want to wear clothing at all in a hot country.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Lol I read that Wikipedia article already ^^
> 
> What anime is that? Seems extremely gay !
> Also, poor lighter-colored giraffe. He was used and then dumped D:
> ...


It's Murenase! Seton Gakuen 

Also, yeah. They can be really brutal/unfair at times since I base a lot their laws and customs on IRL animal customs. 
On that note, join the march for male hyena rights! FIGHT THE MATRIARCHY!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> It's Murenase! Seton Gakuen
> 
> Also, yeah. They can be really brutal/unfair at times since I base a lot their laws and customs on IRL animal customs.
> On that note, join the march for male hyena rights! FIGHT THE MATRIARCHY!


Ah, the amazing Minute Earth. Have watched many of their videos including this one before. I guess I have yet another march to attend...
Also adding Politician to the long list of very intense and impossible anthro jobs.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ah, the amazing Minute Earth. Have watched many of their videos including this one before. I guess I have yet another march to attend...
> Also adding Politician to the long list of very intense and impossible anthro jobs.


Follow your dreams!
Anime helps me figure out mine!


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 24, 2020)

I have an eight-foot-tall alien from a highly militaristic warrior society that's done a bunch of terrible shit under the guise of a false religion. They'd probably be shunned or looked down upon in furry society.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I have an eight-foot-tall alien from a highly militaristic warrior society. They'd probably be shunned or looked down upon in furry society.


And rightfully so!


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> And rightfully so!


At least they can take whatever's thrown their way, eh?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Follow your dreams!
> Anime helps me figure out mine!


I know he is saying "copulation" but:

"What is your dream?"
"COMMUNIST COMMUNIST COMMUNIST"


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> At least they can take whatever's thrown their way, eh?





VeeStars said:


> I know he is saying "copulation" but:
> 
> "What is your dream?"
> "COMMUNIST COMMUNIST COMMUNIST"


Filthy savages!


----------



## The-Courier (Jun 24, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Filthy savages!


Nothing wrong with the ole loincloth.


----------



## redhusky (Jun 24, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Nothing wrong with the ole loincloth.


Noble savages!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

I now will also attend the "nekid rights" march after I attend the other ones. Nekid and proud >:v


----------



## mangomango (Jun 24, 2020)

Part if me wonders if killing would be as frowned upon in an anthro society - it's very prominent in the natural world. Maybe there wouldn't be as much stigma around it, or only around killing your own species.


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 24, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> What species-specific accommodation would your fursona need to get around, or what might they need to be careful of considering other species/their surroundings? What might others find odd about your fursona's species?


Guess an anthro skunk could live anywhere. 
Others would of course have to be careful to not jumpscare me. Otherwise they should hope for a bath in their accommodation


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 24, 2020)

"Say I eat trash one more time and I will eat you like the god damn trash."


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 24, 2020)

Mambi said:


> Are skunks allowed on public transportation without a warning?


Yes! I mean we only stink if you'd try to throw us out! (Or well... You'd stink) 


VeeStars said:


> 1. In real life, there are procedures to remove the glands from a skunk. Maybe it would be sort of a norm/tradition (for skunks of course) to remove the glands from a skunk at a young age, much like the real-life practice of circumcision.


*NO!*


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 24, 2020)

Maelstrom is an Akhlut, a wolf-orca whose natural form is similar to a mermaid.  So, she would not be on land very much and would probably hunt/fish for her own food.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 24, 2020)

A bit more water or edible liquid than usual.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Yes! I mean we only stink if you'd try to throw us out! (Or well... You'd stink)
> 
> *NO!*


Yes. I am going to remove your glands. Stay still one sec.



Zerzehn said:


> A bit more water or edible liquid than usual.


I think the term is potable. Edible liquids sounds like you are munching water lol.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I think the term is potable. Edible liquids sounds like you are munching water lol.


There's more things to drink than water.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Zerzehn said:


> There's more things to drink than water.


Potable just means safe to drink for any liquid, where as edible technically works I guess, it just works more for food IMO.


----------



## Thrashy (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Yes. I am going to remove your glands. Stay still one sec.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Thrashy said:


>


*snip snip*


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 25, 2020)

How would dogs exist in an anthro world, considering the reason they evolved is because of us meddling humans?  now my brain hurts


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 26, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How would dogs exist in an anthro world, considering the reason they evolved is because of us meddling humans?  now my brain hurts



I always thought the same thing, I love anthro Dogs to death don't get me wrong, but it's kinda the reason I only add Wolves and say Coyotes and Jackals in worlds with anthros in it.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jun 26, 2020)

When I make a world with anthros in it, either 100% or not, I add a lot of anthros but not all species, I also don't just stuff them all in one big nations with little to no worldbuilding. Of course, I don't leave behind mammals reptiles avians or aquatics, but still.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jun 26, 2020)

I would be classified as a vehicle, so I suppose I'd need insurance... that handy gecko fellow could help me.

Also not anthro for me, I've always been, always will be quite feral.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 27, 2020)

One thing i would like to touch upon . clothes. Where would the material Manley wool come into play . Would it come from anthro sheep beings getting a haircut . I know you could say that clothes can be made  from other fibres like plastic and bamboo and cotton but i was just mainly wondering about wool .

Also would therapy animals be a thing in an anthro world . Especially for those who find it hard to communicate and can only be comforted by a Therapy animal. or for those who are blind would they have a seeing eye dog .

Or for those who need an animal for comfort would anthros just get peted and let other anthros pet them especially those of us who are fluffy and love head pats . And could  it become a job to be another anthros therapy animal / carer just without being put on a leash with a collar all the time . Technically that would be saw as kinky and that sort of thing would be in appropriate while working or on the job .

Oh and while im on the subject of collars and leashes 

Would collars become a non kinky thing in an anthro world since they are for animals. Would it be a common thing to see anthros especially k9's with collars on with their name on the tag .


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 29, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> I always thought the same thing, I love anthro Dogs to death don't get me wrong, but it's kinda the reason I only add Wolves and say Coyotes and Jackals in worlds with anthros in it.


Another thing I didn't consider! Maybe they evolved out of selective breeding to fill niches in the workplace, the same way humans bred dogs for specific tasks, only of their own accord instead of the meddling of some other species? The same could go for draft horses and racehorses 



Limedragon27 said:


> When I make a world with anthros in it, either 100% or not, I add a lot of anthros but not all species, I also don't just stuff them all in one big nations with little to no worldbuilding. Of course, I don't leave behind mammals reptiles avians or aquatics, but still.


I often find it hard to include insect and aquatic characters, so I have to agree here. Aside from the more common ones I've seen (moths, mantids, bees), I've found there's just a general lack of appreciation for insect characters, and they're a lot harder to write in considering how strange insect behavior can seem compared to mammals---and unless the setting is underwater, I find it hard to include aquatic characters (unless the universe they're written into includes some kind of worldbuilding that allows them to function above water... or they're semi-aquatic)


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 29, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> Guess an anthro skunk could live anywhere.
> Others would of course have to be careful to not jumpscare me. Otherwise they should hope for a bath in their accommodation



Never been directly 'skunked', but I guess a skunk became roadkill a whole block away from my house and the whole place _reeked_ for the rest of the night bad enough to give me a migraine. Imagine the kind of spray an anthro-sized skunk would have


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Using animal waste as manure would have a completely different meaning



It's one way to save on your water bill if you don't want to flush. Stool donations, anyone? It's for... uh... _*looks at writing on my hand* _environmental purposes?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> When I make a world with anthros in it, either 100% or not, I add a lot of anthros but not all species, I also don't just stuff them all in one big nations with little to no worldbuilding. Of course, I don't leave behind mammals reptiles avians or aquatics, but still.


The concept of having one big massive town like in Beastars or Zootopia is pretty dumb. I assume it would be like real life, with larger city centers but still rural towns and stuff, plus differing nations and cultures.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> The concept of having one big massive town like in Beastars or Zootopia is pretty dumb. I assume it would be like real life, with larger city centers but still rural towns and stuff, plus differing nations and cultures.


Frankly, I'd compare Zootopia to a city like LA or New York. Having grown up in LA County, LA and Hollywood are known as places where 'anyone can be anything' and people from all over come to pursue their dreams, just like Judy moving away from  her rural town to become a police officer. It's diverse, fast-paced, and super urban, but suburbs and rural areas do definitely still exist

As for Beastars... Cherryton and its surrounding area remind me of a college town (a city or town dominated by the attending population of a local college or university)

Other places definitely do exist, but it's kind of unfortunate that there isn't much mention of the places beyond the main locations in those two sources


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Frankly, I'd compare Zootopia to a city like LA or New York. Having grown up in LA County, LA and Hollywood are known as places where 'anyone can be anything' and people from all over come to pursue their dreams, just like Judy moving away from  her rural town to become a police officer. It's diverse, fast-paced, and super urban, but suburbs and rural areas do definitely still exist
> 
> As for Beastars... Cherryton and its surrounding area remind me of a college town (a city or town dominated by the attending population of a local college or university)
> 
> Other places definitely do exist, but it's kind of unfortunate that there isn't much mention of the places beyond the main locations in those two sources


Well in the real world, there is definitely more than just LA (I anti-stan LA) lol, so there should be more diversity in the structure of towns in media too. >.>


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Well in the real world, there is definitely more than just LA (I anti-stan LA) lol, so there should be more diversity in the structure of towns in media too. >.>


Precisely. I guess you can only do so much worldbuilding in the span of a single movie :/ It would be neat if they expanded more on Judy’s hometown at least. I’m glad Gideon got his little redemption arc though


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Precisely. I guess you can only do so much worldbuilding in the span of a single movie :/ It would be neat if they expanded more on Judy’s hometown at least. I’m glad Gideon got his little redemption arc though


I am sorry, who? I watched zootopia so long ago and I do not care enough to watch it again. :V


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I am sorry, who? I watched zootopia so long ago and I do not care enough to watch it again. :V


The fox who attacked Judy at the start of the movie. He started off a bully, and he later had a bit of an epiphany that led to him learning better coping mechanisms than beating up on prey animals. Honestly he’s a bean. Bakes pies for Judy’s family


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> The fox who attacked Judy at the start of the movie. He started off a bully, and he later had a bit of an epiphany that led to him learning better coping mechanisms than beating up on prey animals. Honestly he’s a bean. Bakes pies for Judy’s family


No, that is wrong, we should all beat up on prey animals. Very good stress relief.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, that is wrong, we should all beat up on prey animals. Very good stress relief.


Except for the ones with spikes. I don’t know about you, but getting stuck with porcupine quills is a lot more stressful than whatever was stressin me out first


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Except for the ones with spikes. I don’t know about you, but getting stuck with porcupine quills is a lot more stressful than whatever was stressin me out first


Nah, just man up and shove the whole porcupine down your throat


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 2, 2020)

If we're considering a world made based on an actual sample of fursonas, it would go beyond accommodating different species. You would have to deal with taurs and (at least sapient) ferals. Seating in movie theaters would get complicated.
At the other end of the spectrum, you could have a Redwall-esque world where there is not an orders-of-magnitude weight difference between a mouse and a wolf. That would at least resolve the worst size-related issues.

As to Zootopia, isn't there a popular fan theory that the predators eat insect protein?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 2, 2020)

My 'fursona', or my main character Grief would fit in with normal society, but he's also a bad guy. Grief would be very violent and he is also a super-criminal. Grief probably would get good in the underworld of said society and join a group like a fight club. At his base, Grief is a normal anthro fox so his needs are not all too unlike humans, but his behavior would have him become a criminal and even a dangerous villain.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 3, 2020)

Foxridley said:


> If we're considering a world made based on an actual sample of fursonas, it would go beyond accommodating different species. You would have to deal with taurs and (at least sapient) ferals. Seating in movie theaters would get complicated.
> At the other end of the spectrum, you could have a Redwall-esque world where there is not an orders-of-magnitude weight difference between a mouse and a wolf. That would at least resolve the worst size-related issues.
> 
> As to Zootopia, isn't there a popular fan theory that the predators eat insect protein?


You would need to munch a lot of bugs. We should just use prey as our meat slaves :/


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You would need to munch a lot of bugs. We should just use prey as our meat slaves :/



More like Zoodystopia, am I right? XD


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> More like Zoodystopia, am I right? XD


You're next.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

redhusky said:


> I actually do have several systems for buns since buns live in different ways. I'll get back to you that one since I don't have time atm. I WILL get back to you though!
> 
> And they don't have a problem with homosexuality, in general,  but they are aren't down with gay marriage. They take a more "conservative" approach to marriage as it's for building communities and raising children. One thing they do, as we do IRL with animals, is "pedigree breed". So they would marry someone for the sole purpose having children being "purebred". So someone in the GCAT system would get a wife to make sure that some of their children are "purebred" and thus be more marriageable. You see the correlation in IRL, yes? It's something that upper class twits mostly do too much but every does it to some extent.
> 
> ...


Miss me with that heterocentric dreamland

Not intending to be rude, but I guess the propositions are kind of amusing in that regard. They seem a bit more on the side of fantasies that are very particularly catered


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You're next.



Grief: *Takes out plasma pistol* No, you are. :3


----------



## Zerzehn (Jul 3, 2020)

To add to my last post here, my character's society, though he's never been on the home planet, is a monogendered race genetically engineered by a long extinct civilization (though I am thinking members of this society exist few and far in between) and generally, tend to more peaceful. They own weapons just in case some interstellar pricks decide they want to wreck someone's shit, but are generally more non-interventionist when it comes to wider galactic politics out of a sense of mostly pragmatism as they weren't particularly powerful on their own and tend to more decentralized. (Think the ancient Celts.)


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

The Order of Moebius is a totalitarian regime that places emphasis on those of species who are on top of the food chain, mostly carnivores although their central leadership are omnivores. They are socialists turn fascists and irreligious, but they are ironically high on things such as homosexual and bisexual rights, females in their military as officers, and other than the whole "kill all hedgehogs and echindas" thing, they are also very diverse with other species. They also ironically don't mind humans but hate the human government of the United Federation and Eggman Empire. They're also technocrats and are very much into forced evolution through genetic altering.

Basically think of 1984 America mixed with some Wolfenstein bullshit and yet ironically very liberal for being the evil empire of the story. So sort of like the First Order from Star Wars, only they go back shortly after the Ken Pender's lawsuit in the Archie Sonic comics.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 3, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Grief: *Takes out plasma pistol* No, you are. :3


Plasma, schlasma, a little ball of particles that are _REALLY VIBING _can't hurt me.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 3, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Plasma, schlasma, a little ball of particles that are _REALLY VIBING _can't hurt me.



Grief: Okay. *Takes out the Zald Particle canon.* 

(Like the Buster Canon from Gundam)


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Grief: Okay. *Takes out the Zald Particle canon.*
> 
> (Like the Buster Canon from Gundam)


Zald Particle? Jeeze, scientists come up with the weirdest names for the new particles they discover :/
And what the hell is a buster cannon? Does it get busted after one shot?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Zald Particle? Jeeze, scientists come up with the weirdest names for the new particles they discover :/
> And what the hell is a buster cannon? Does it get busted after one shot?



It's like a big charged particle beam weapon filled with huge amounts of "fuck you and die you damn Zaku Zeon ass-kissing motherfucker" whoop-ass.


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You would need to munch a lot of bugs. We should just use prey as our meat slaves :/


I figure insects would be easy to mass produce in factory farms. Anyone want a grasshopper patty?


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> It's like a big charged particle beam weapon filled with huge amounts of "fuck you and die you damn Zaku Zeon ass-kissing motherfucker" whoop-ass.


You are just saying random non-sensical words that start with Z



Foxridley said:


> I figure insects would be easy to mass produce in factory farms. Anyone want a grasshopper patty?


Hell no!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> You are just saying random non-sensical words that start with Z
> 
> 
> Hell no!



No, they're things from Gundam.


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No, they're things from Gundam.


what is a gundam


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> what is a gundam



Oh no, you poor soul. Here, let me give you wisdom:


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh no, you poor soul. Here, let me give you wisdom:


I am going to have to ask you to stop. As you can see by the sign, no weebs can go past this point.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 4, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I am going to have to ask you to stop. As you can see by the sign, no weebs can go past this point.



>Weebs

>That would imply I like Domon's gundam.

>My favorite gundam is the American GF13-006NA _Gundam_ Maxter

Weeb implies I think Japanese animation is superior overall, no I like all forms of animation. The word is "animation enthusiast".


----------



## VeeStars (Jul 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> >Weebs
> 
> >That would imply I like Domon's gundam.
> 
> ...


That is something a total weeb would say


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jul 4, 2020)

Foxridley said:


> I figure insects would be easy to mass produce in factory farms. Anyone want a grasshopper patty?


People DO make chips and other snacks out of bugs... so it stands to reason someone would find a way to do it. Depending on who is and isn't anthropomorphic in your universe, you could also have seafood options, although overfishing is already a problem for humans even with fish farms


----------



## redhusky (Jul 7, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Miss me with that heterocentric dreamland
> 
> Not intending to be rude, but I guess the propositions are kind of amusing in that regard. They seem a bit more on the side of fantasies that are very particularly catered


No, I get you. Looking from the outside it seems weird to me too. When I made these types of systems up I was using real life as a model. As for the "purebred" thing, people already "pimp" their dogs, horses, etc already so I applied it to them as well. Think of it a "pseudo race" thing, yes?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 7, 2020)

Kit wouldn't need much in the way of special accommodations because canids are a dime a dozen. Pik, being a feral bird, has the manners of a seagull despite his human-ish intelligence. He would lack the ability and the desire to function in civilized society and would prefer to live like any other bird.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 7, 2020)

redhusky said:


> No, I get you. Looking from the outside it seems weird to me too. When I made these types of systems up I was using real life as a model. As for the "purebred" thing, people already "pimp" their dogs, horses, etc already so I applied it to them as well. Think of it a "pseudo race" thing, yes?



Examples of how things work in real life are often the inspiration for how complex systems play out in fantasy. Of course, I think there are a few catches here, 1. Animals are thrust into a kill or be killed ecosystem 2. Animals are not as  sentient/intelligent as people. So going off the argument of just being realistic, the circumstances differ quite vastly. Human society had eventually made the decision to not care about whether two women or men got married. This fact is no less realistic than the environment that fosters animal wildlife and its norms. As for the purebred thing, I think the same sort of thinking would likely apply to some degree.


----------



## AscendantServalynx (Jul 18, 2020)

This is awesome hehe


Ascendant is a feline, which makes up close to 20% of the anthro world she's in. She wouldn't need too many accommodations, in fact she is relatively vegetarian for a big cat.

But Tengu, my Thorndeer (Musk Deer x Thorny Devil) would have struggles with choosing a class since he is a mammal reptile hybrid. Like many, he just calls himself a "hybrid" when selecting it for any application or form. He definitely is mistaken for a dragon lol

Both are average sized in a canine/feline fit society (due to lack of other species voices in government roles)


----------



## aomagrat (Oct 19, 2020)

Being a rat, I'd be happy living in a trashcan behind a restaurant.


----------

